# New Member



## msturts (Aug 22, 2013)

Long time lurker decided to join in on some conversations and possibly ask some intelligent questions for some feedback.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2013)

msturts, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 22, 2013)

welcome to imf


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 22, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## GLADIATOR26 (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Christsean (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Stfuandlift (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard


----------



## brazey (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Sherk (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Swfl (Aug 28, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Wicked_Boss (Sep 29, 2013)

hey


----------



## ramenfuel (Oct 6, 2013)

hello


----------

